# my black buck mount



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

just picked up my black buck mount... very pleased with the work this taxidermist does... what do yall think?


----------



## huntrfish (Oct 16, 2009)

Great looking black buck Tommy. Looks good opposite the whitetail.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Kicker (Feb 7, 2005)

Good looking mount Tommy!!!!!!!! He did a fine job...ya get what ya pay for......


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

WOW!!! Very nice!!! Who did the work?


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Looks real nice.:brew:


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

Looks real nice


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

huntrfish said:


> Great looking black buck Tommy. Looks good opposite the whitetail.


.....yes it does!.........BTW, how is Blackbuck for table fare??


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Looks good but you need a real fish mount instead of photo's I might be able to help ya with the fish www.captkensabin.com the black buck looks good what is the taxidemist name.


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

Nice BB...good looking mount.

Blackbuck is good table fare...


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Agree, he looks nice. And for the record blackbuck is excellent eating.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*I can't see a blackbuck*

All I can see is the avatar.


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Very nice mount.


----------



## palmwad89 (Dec 9, 2008)

who is the taxi ? I've got a great buck I want to have redone. Never did like the mount. I know I'll have to buy a cape, but still want to have it redone.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*joe lesh*

sportsman wildlife , the owners/taxidermists are joe and joey lesh... tell them tommy sent ya... here are a few more trophies but they did the whitetail and blackbuck... the others are a done by paul miller... a friend of mine that also does good work... running out of room... I have a bass and a bobcat still in the taxidermy shop... will post pics later..


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

nice!


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

*looks good!*

Nice Blackbuck...So nice, "I" want 1. Hehehe...


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*www.jleshhunt.com*

I believe joe/joey are running their deer mounts/ exotics at $400 pretty good for the work that is done.. tommy


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Very nice looking mount. Now I want one.


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

looks great!


----------



## SilverKingHunter (Sep 27, 2009)

I like it, very nice...


----------



## JLes (Feb 12, 2009)

Nice looking mount. $400 is relatively cheap these days.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice mounts, congrats


----------

